# Friday night racing



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

The Pack will invade Stahl's Hobby Haven on friday 3/14/08.
Friday Night Racing @Stahl's Hobby Haven

Stop in and check us out , racing sign up begins @7:00 PM.
We will be racing 4" Flexi Wing Cars & 1/32 Dirt Mods & 4" NASCAR.
All cars will be teched in before each race, if you need directions or a set of rules either PM me or email me [email protected]

We guarantee you will have fun racing with us :thumbsup: 

Scott Stahl owner of:

Stahl's Hobby Haven
363 Main Street
Pennsburg,Pa.
(215)679-5671

See you there,:woohoo:

Ed


----------



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Friday Night Results from STAHL'S*

Friday Night Results from Stahl's Hobby Haven 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Pack was @ Stahl's again for their friday night THUNDER!
We had a long race night because we had alot of racers show up and alot of new racers show up. Its great to see a nice place like Stahl's with the humm of slot cars flying and all of the racers laughing and having fun and everybody helping out the new racers ,there are no secrets in our group of racers!
All cars had to pass pre race tech.

Here are the results:

4" Flexi Wing Car:

Ziggy 114 :thumbsup:
Ed 110 :woohoo:
Scott K 108 :wave:
Dave 107 
Sherri 106
Heather 106
Stephanie 105
Arron 105 (new slot racer)
Katie 103 (new slot racer)
Tim 92 (with his own chassis& new racer)
Allisyn 90 (new slot racer)

4" NASCAR

Ziggy 75 :thumbsup:
Donny 74 :dude:
Jeff 71 :woohoo:
Dave 70 :wave:
Scott 70
Ed 69 (trouble with guide flag)
Heather 68
Amanda 67
Stephanie 66

This 4" Nascar class was alot of close racing, alot of paint being swapped, banging and bumping.GREAT JOB racers!

I would like to thank Scott Stahl for having a great place to race.
And I would also like to thank all the corner marshals for each race and the people to run the computer for each race, great job also!

The building was crouded inside and there were spectators watching outside and some of the spectators wondered inside, and got hooked on the FUN that THE PACK event HAS.

See everybody March 28 th. Rumor has it that we will be adding even more racers to this event. The HOT PLACE to be friday night is STAHL'S Hobby Haven. 
If you need any info please PM me or email us [email protected]


Thank You,
Ed

THE PACK
KEEP IT IN THE SLOT


----------



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Friday Night Results from Stahl's Hobby Haven*

Friday Night Results from Stahl's Hobby Haven 

We race:
4" flexi wing car(originator of this class in this area):woohoo:
4" NASCAR
1/32 Dirt Mods
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Pack was @ Stahl's again for their friday night THUNDER!
We had a long race night because we had alot of racers show up and alot of new racers show up. Its great to see a nice place like Stahl's with the humm of slot cars flying and all of the racers laughing and having fun and everybody helping out the new racers ,there are no secrets in our group of racers!
All cars had to pass pre race tech.

Here are the results:

4" Flexi Wing Car:

Ziggy 114 
Ed 110 
Scott K 108 
Dave 107 
Sherri 106
Heather 106
Stephanie 105
Arron 105 (new slot racer)
Katie 103 (new slot racer)
Tim 92 (with his own chassis& new racer)
Allisyn 90 (new slot racer)

4" NASCAR

Ziggy 75 
Donny 74 
Jeff 71 
Dave 70 
Scott 70
Ed 69 (trouble with guide flag)
Heather 68
Amanda 67
Stephanie 66

This 4" Nascar class was alot of close racing, alot of paint being swapped, banging and bumping.GREAT JOB racers!

I would like to thank Scott Stahl for having a great place to race.
And I would also like to thank all the corner marshals for each race and the people to run the computer for each race, great job also!

The building was crouded inside and there were spectators watching outside and some of the spectators wondered inside, and got hooked on the FUN that THE PACK event HAS.

See everybody March 28 th. Rumor has it that we will be adding even more racers to this event. The HOT PLACE to be friday night is STAHL'S Hobby Haven. 
If you need any info please PM me or email us [email protected]


Thank You,
Ed

THE PACK
KEEP IT IN THE SLOT


----------



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Stahl's Friday Night*

It wasn't a PACK friday night but alot of The Pack members showed up for test and tune, and practice! 
I tried out my new NASCAR and was very happy! 
I'm so glad I have three local tracks within 20 min of us, we have the slot car racers dream! 
And THE PACK with our rules makes for racing the way it should be. 
It looks like we are the only survivors with the 4" NASCAR class. 
The Pack is about sharing information and helping each other out, we are learning to build and work on our own cars & go to the NEXT LEVEL! :thumbsup:
Meaning to build and race your own cars/motors , and to learn from each other ,not have people build your car for you (semi pros) and race their stuff. Learning is half of the FUN ,then when you win you can be proud of yourself and have a big smile on your face!:woohoo:

Scott Stahl owner of:

STAHL'S HOBBY HAVEN
363 Main Street 
Pennsburg, Pa.
18073

215-679-5671


Ed & Sherri 

Keep It In The Slot

Alpha Tires Are The Best!


----------



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

On another board, someone wrote that I wrote 4" Nascar is only racing at one track in Central Pa.I wrote that it looked like we were the only survivors of 4" Nascar.:hat:
Stahl's Hobby Haven is not central Penna.:thumbsup:
The post boards are here for everybody to read and post and help promote slot car racing at all tracks. 
Like I said in previous post ,we are lucky to have three great tracks within 20 min. of us. And If we want to travel we have other tracks.
I also understand there is a new track coming to Lebanon Pa.
Truly Penna. has some of the best slot car tracks.:woohoo:

ED

THE PACK

KEEP IT IN THE SLOT

ALPHA TIRES


----------



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Friday Night @ Stahl's Hobby Haven*

If you want to have alot of fun, then you want to be at the right place and that is Stahl's Hobby Haven 3/28/08. 
Racing will begin @ 7:30 P.M.
We will be racing 4" Flexi Wing Cars & 4" NASCAR and 1/32 Dirt Mods.
All cars must pass tech before each race.
The racers will determine what classes they are going to race.
If you need a set of our rule please contact us via PM or email us
[email protected].
See everybody there! :woohoo:

Scott Stahl owner of:

STAHL'S HOBBY HAVEN
363 Main Street 
Pennsburg, Pa.
18073

215-679-5671


Ed & Sherri 

Keep It In The Slot:wave:

Alpha Tires Are The Best!


----------



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Friday Night Racing @ Stahl's*

We had another PACKED, fun filled night @ Stahl's Hobby Haven,
Its great to see more new people coming into Stahl's to checkout what all of the FUN is about!:thumbsup:
This old track hasn't had this much racing on it for along time and the laughter and racing fills the room along with all of the friendly chatting and sharing knowlwedge, its so great to see everybody as one BIG happy family!:woohoo:
We would like to thank Scott S. for having his track prepared and ready to ROCK.
Also we would like to thank Donny, Alyson,Dave & Scott for corner marshalling when they weren't racing.GREAT JOB:thumbsup:
And Ed ,Jeff and Sherri for teching cars and running the computer.

Here are the results:

4" Flexi Wing

Ziggy 99 (lookout Ziggy they are getting closer):woohoo:
Scott 94 (better luck next race)
Jeff 93 (always there nipping at your heels)
Dave 93 (great job)
Katie 91 (2nd time racer with us great job)
Sherri 86 (truly enjoys racing wings)
Heather 80 (this young racer is learning great job)
Tim 79 (2nd time racing with us keep your chin up)

4" NASCAR

Ziggy 67 (another double down night)
Donny 65 (so close)
Scott 63 (fast and furious)
Ed 62 (havin fun racing/new car for this race)
Katie 58 (1st NASCAR race)
Heather 56 ( young lady racer does a great job )

GREAT JOB to all of the racers. We will see you in two weeks!

I only have one question who will be able to stop ZIGGY?:dude:

Guess you will have to be there for the next race to find out!:wave:


Scott Stahl owner of:

STAHL'S HOBBY HAVEN
363 Main Street 
Pennsburg, Pa.
18073

215-679-5671


Ed & Sherri 

Keep It In The Slot

Alpha Tires Are The Best!


----------



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Friday night at Stahl's Hobby Haven*

The Pack will invade Stahl's Hobby Haven on friday 4/11/08.
Friday Night Racing @Stahl's Hobby Haven

Stop in and check us out , racing sign up begins @7:00 PM.
We will be racing 4" Flexi Wing Cars & 1/32 Dirt Mods & 4" NASCAR.
All cars will be teched in before each race, if you need directions or a set of rules either PM me or email me [email protected]
Lets see who can stop ZIGGY this week!!!
We guarantee you will have fun racing with us :thumbsup: 

Scott Stahl owner of:

Stahl's Hobby Haven
363 Main Street
Pennsburg,Pa.
(215)679-5671

See you there,:woohoo:

Ed


----------



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Friday night results from Stahl's Hobby Haven*

The Pack had another great night of slot car racing.
Stahl's Hobby Haven was packed full of slot car racers and customers.
We had some new racers for our friday night racing,It just goes to show you when you make rules and race with rules everybody has fun and it makes for alot of great racing .Everybody was very busy meeting and greeting and teching in cars and handing out rules to new racers :thumbsup:

Here are the results:

4" Flexi wing class:

Dennis 116 :thumbsup:
Paul 113 :woohoo:
Donny 111:dude:
Dave 108
Scott K. 108
Katie 99
Sherri 95
Heather 94
Ron 88


4" Nascar:

Paul 91:thumbsup:
Chad 86:woohoo:
Dennis 84:wave:
Scott 84
Donny 83
Ed 81
Ron 80
Sherri 70

We would like to thank Scott Stahl owner of Stahl's Hobby Haven for providing us with a great place to race and for a track well prepared.
I would also like to thank, all of the corner marshals and track officials, without everybodys help racing like this would not be possible.And a big thank you to all of the racers for coming in and racing on the oldest track in the USA.
Thanks for coming out everybody see you in two weeks 4/25/08.


Ed & Sherri

Keep it in the slot!

Alpha Tires


----------

